
Releasing a Public Domain Image of the NSA's Utah Data Center - gulbrandr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/07/releasing-public-domain-image-nsas-utah-data-center
======
tempodox
Man, are you sure that landscape isn't copyrighted or something like that? Or
that the view of those gentle slopes doesn't totally and utterly destroy
National Security (read: the NSA's security)? You know, everyone in the Home
Of The Brave is legally bound to be afraid now, or else! I'm sure they'll find
a way to put the Fear Of Alexander (formerly known as The Fear Of God) into
that shameless shutterbug.

